# Carpals



## Snakeman97404 (Aug 7, 2010)

[video=youtube;466Z9zD6vlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=466Z9zD6vlU&playnext=1&videos=0SVSo_1xgMI[/video]


----------



## ChimeraProNG (Aug 7, 2010)

That is AWSOME!!! I'll say it. I also look forward to what multi morph designer snakes we produce here in oz.


----------



## shaye (Aug 7, 2010)

thats crazy i want one 
im with fluffie on that one and i can wait for them


----------



## Nephrurus (Aug 9, 2010)

Can't say I'm busting to see what a "Moreltaresia" will look like. I'm guessing ordinary. "Liaspidites" anyone? They'd probably look like an SA form woma...


----------



## D3pro (Aug 9, 2010)

woma x carpet = worpet? lol


----------



## Khagan (Aug 9, 2010)

D3pro said:


> woma x carpet = worpet? lol


 
Pretty sure i remember that being done already over seas and they called it a coma =p.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 9, 2010)

I can't see the pic


----------



## adderboy (Aug 16, 2010)

Neither can I. Has someone gone in and deleted it???


----------



## byron_moses (Aug 16, 2010)

thats hot love the spider carpal


----------



## desert-viper (Aug 16, 2010)

What are you guys on about, besides dimond python and woma pythons are doma or cimond.OR if cross a black mamba with a anaconda it'll ba a blaconda mamba


----------



## driftoz (Aug 16, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I can't see the pic





adderboy said:


> Neither can I. Has someone gone in and deleted it???


 
its a youtube video

[video=youtube;466Z9zD6vlU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=466Z9zD6vlU&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## jamesbecker (Aug 16, 2010)

i dont get why people flame others for cross breeding and then when they see a nice snake its all ohh and ahhh's

nice snakes though lol


----------



## adderboy (Aug 18, 2010)

Thanks, driftoz.


----------



## pyrodarknessanny (Aug 18, 2010)

d3pro woma x carpet, its called a COMA and its already been done


----------



## phoebe (Aug 20, 2010)

Yuck I hate hybrids  Just seems so wrong to me.


----------



## Jay84 (Aug 20, 2010)

That Spider Carpal is amazing!!!

Will be interesting what adult body shape it will show.


----------

